# Help with insultation choice



## DigitalM (19 Nov 2022)

My shed is basically a single course of bricks with 2 x 4 frame. A1protect membrane was atached to this this and then the whole thing covered with featherboard cladding. The roof is felt, plywood, then A1protect onto the 2 x 4 frame.










In this respect, it's built like Peter Parfitt's shed from his New Brit Workshop YouTube channel.

I was trying to get my head around the insultations options. Can anyone nudge me in the right direction so that I can start researching the right thing (still struggling with the hot roof / cold roof issue and which applies to mine!).


----------



## Jones (19 Nov 2022)

Glass or rockwool slab type are cheap and easy to fit which reduces mistakes and so improves performance. The insulation value is lower than board types but in an intermittently used shed this is not very important,the extra heating costs would be low and only needed occasionally. A warm unvented roof is easier to build, you will need to include a continuous vapour barrier ( plastic sheet) to prevent moisture getting into the insulation, tape all joints and don't poke holes in it, you'll have to surface mount the lights.


----------

